# Domain name on offer JapanTokyo. xyz



## Kingsleyi (4 mo ago)

Hi there, 

I recently put my domain name *JapanTokyo. xyz* up for sale. This is the only domain of its kind representing the capital of Japan. This is ideal for a travel blog, ecommerce website or any other type of site. 

This is a premium domain name and a rare one, I am open to reasonable offers, or you can find more information here


----------

